# Is it better to take clomid am or pm? Or does it not really matter!



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I know this might sound a bit silly but I've just stared my last (6th) cycle on clomid and I've decided I'd start taking it at night instead of first thing in the morning. Do you think it makes any difference at all? or am i clutching at straws? 


Thank you! )


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, good luck and I hope it works out for you. Medically speaking I have no idea if it makes a difference but cant imagine that it would? Personally for me taking any mediaction that is strong and affects me the way Clomid does I wuld not want to take at night. I found the initial side effects bad for the first four days and not sure if I waould want to experince that at night! I take mine in the morning and just muddle through the hot flushes, cramps etc!


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening Maxine_86
I took my 1st round in the mornings & the only real side effect I got was that I couldn't sleep so, on the advise of some of the lovely ladies on here, this time I've taken them at night, thinking that once they kick in then I'd alrdy be asleep & to be fair I think this worked; I couldn't sleep one night over the weekend cus' I was soooo hot but I'm not sure if this was because of the Clomid or because of our lovely bizarre summer weather in winter!?!!   

I'm not sure that it makes any difference what time of the day we actualy take the tablet - I think it just comes down to personal preference & how we react to them.

I truly hope that you (&starzle72!!) get your BFP's very very soon  

 ...to all... xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi can i ask you both, what have you cycles been like on Clomid? Are they longer than usual, I'm not sure what to expect?!


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine have been exactly the same length but heavier. My doc said it could make your cycle longer, not what you want on your TWW! 

I honestly don't think the clomid has had any effect on me whatsoever! Me and my DH thought it would be the answer to our prayers but sadly not! 

I hope it does the trick for you!


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Maxine 'Blissfully married'! (aw, that sounds nice! me and my bf have jsut bought a house and move in Sat!)
The thing is that my cycles have been SO irregular, like in the last two years inbetween 19-40 days. However, recently mainly between 24-28 days. I cant help feeling excited as tmro is day 27 and I DO feel different. Waiting, waiting!


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey! day 27!!! EEEEK! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  It has an 80% success rate, it works for a lot of people. Lets hope it works for you. 

We moved into our house in July and it's taken us until now to get straight! Take it easy if you can, its stressful stuff! Awww, I'm all excited for you now! 

xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi ladies  

The Clomid didn't have an effect on my last cycle at all - AF arrived when predicted & was as predicted  I should be ovulating at some point over the next few days so I'm looking forward to the BMS but not looking forward to the 2ww - fingers crossed though  

starzle72 - Good luck with your move 2moro hun 

 ...to all... xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a BFP today!!


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oooh i'm not far behind you, mines between the 11th and 15th this month so we shall see! I'm having one of those days where everyone i speak to seems to be pregnant or friends are announcing it on ********. It's like rubbing salt into my wound! I don't let it get to me usually but this month seems to be getting to me  

I know our time will come.......i just wish it would hurry up! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both though. I'm trying to think of something i can do to make the TWW a little easier. Any suggestions will be gratefully received  

I'm kind of glad this is my last month on clomid, I'm an emotional wreck! crying at adverts, songs, patients (i work in a hospital).......you name it! Good riddance i say! pft. 

xx

Starzle........a MASSIVE congratulations!!! your BFP gives me faith!


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Yay!!! Huge congrats starzle!!       I'm genuinely chuffed for you hun xx

How you feeling today Maxine?? Better than me I hope. I'm fed up, feeling negative & rather crappy. Normally I can pull myself together & just plod along but I don't know what's the matter with me today   
I'm on CD12 so I should be ovulating any day soon but I just feel as though none of it matters anymore; its obvious that myself & my DP aren't meant to have a baby of our own so everything that I'm doing is just going against fate & nature! I really don't want us to give up but I don't want all this stress & sadness to take over my life which I'm afraid of it doing   
I'm sorry to ramble on & no doubt once I've had a sleep & read back over this post 2moro I'll feel daft for writing it but for now I just needed to vent, sorry.

Take care ladies.

 ...to all... xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey there Son. 

Don't worry about venting, i was in the same boat last week. I'm happy to listen and help if i can! So whenever your having an off day feel free to get in touch, ok?  I'm sure at some point everyone on here has felt this way, its hard to stay positive all the time. For me, seeing baby clothes can be the straw thats broke the camels back! I've just had another nosey at your signature, there is no way you not meant to have children! your not going against fate, your at that stage again where the pressure is on. It's time to do the deed, you know that this week could change your life...............I'm in the same boat this week too. The clomid puts me in a ****ty mood, I'm glad this month was my last. With out sounding like a wise old owl, you don't know what your fate is and thats whats frustrating, unexplained infertility is annoying as it is because you can't put your finger on the problem and fix it! All of this is bound to get you down. 

I've given up this month too, I don't know if that is as bad as it sounds. It takes away some of the pressure, i'll be going on as normal and i think thats half the problem. We can build it up, get stressed out and do our bodies no favours! Please don't let it take over, there is every chance this month could be your month and if not it will happen. When it does you'll be the happiest person on this board! haha, look forward to that. You'll get there, theres no reason why you shouldn't! 
Don't throw this months away and i know you won't. Have a day out or something? take your mind off it all.  

I hope you've woke up feeling a bit better this morning!  
I wish i knew what to say to make it better, if i did i would take a leaf out of my own book  

Big big hugs   for you xxxx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations Starzle     - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

  Maxine and Son - this journey truely sucks at times (i work in a hospital too and regularly gaze longingly out of the office door at people collecting their babies from the maternity unit next door   ) - really hoping your cycles bring you your much wanted babies   

Love krissi xx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening Maxine, 
How are you sweet??
Sorry not replied sooner - Thank you sooo much for your msg, it honestly meant soooo much & I even showed it to my DP so that he could see how lovely you are  

My boobs have been hurting loads the past few days; they feel heavy & my nipples are rather itchy & sensitive at the min (& I've had rather a few naughty dreams!!) I'd love to think that these are symptoms of me having wonderful news next week but the more likely story is that AF is making her way to me   She's due nxt Mon so we'll see. 
On the bright side if she arrives Mon then I start my third lot of Clomid on Tues - double the dosage so fingers crossed eh?! (not sure that I'll be able to handle double the dosage of the naughty dreams though!   )

How are things with you honey??

 ... to you & to krissi... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey there Son!

Kinky dreams eh? he he so there is a plus side to all of this  I'll keep my fingers crossed for next Monday! This TWW is so annoying isn't it! I hope this month is your month (and maybe mine too!) 

I'm OK thank you, AF is due next Thursday for me, there is no doubt in my mind that she will appear too. We didn't manage to get the job done allot of the time this month. The pressure really got to my DH, and to me to be honest. I had turned into a raving psycho by day 14  i felt so bad about it. I think it's because i know the clomid isn't working for me so taking it this month just seemed like a waste, i wanted it out of my body! I'm quite excited by the prospect of trying naturally next month, it'll be the first month in a very long time. My moods should be better and we can just enjoy it. 

I'm still awaiting my results from St Marys and a consultation appointment too, I'm just praying everythings OK on that side and not gotten any worse, especially with his sperm count/motility. Finger's crossed, all will be OK or maybe even a bit better what with all the vitamins We've been taking! I hope the bright yellow wee hasn't been for nothing!  

Let me know how you go on OK love? 

xxxxx


----------



## Son (Aug 31, 2011)

Hiya Maxine, 

Hows your past week been?? Heard anything from St Marys yet??
AF normally makes her appearance any day between 28-30, today is cd28 so I'm expecting her any time now. Obviously don't want her to arrive but I've had all kinds of symptoms over the past 10 days so I know she'll be here - now just want her to arrive sooner rather than later cus' if shes late then i may go insane!!  

Hope your well hun??
Its half term so I'm off work. Was meant to be spending some quality time with DP 2day; was going to go to the seaside, have a walk by the cold seafront & have something to eat, it may not sound like much but was sooooooo looking forward to it (& I'd even bought new shoes!!) but the ex decided at the last minute that he didn't want to have my girls so our plans got cancelled  
The ex is remarried & has a 21 month old son & a 4 month old daughter but he doesn't like the idea of me having any kind of life!! Prat eh??   So I'm having a day of munchies & movies with my girls.

 to you sweet. xxxx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Son! 


I was thinking about you earlier because i remembered you said you were due at the beginning on the week and I'm due at the end of the week. Aren't theses last couple of days annoying! My boobs are so sore i know AF is defiantly going to make an appearance!  But hey ho! like you said, you just want it here! I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you though love, you never know! 

Still haven't heard back from St Marys, 3 weeks now  all this bloody not knowing drives me daft! I keep rushing home thinking it will be behind the door but nothing yet. I have a feeling it will roll into the new year now which doesn't bother me too much, we can just concentrate on being normal for once  But all that aside and I'm pretty good at the mo. Just got a new job and started a diet which is going well and keeping my mind off things. How about you? 

Don't let them new shoes go to waste! ha ha get it re arranged! Ex's with new babies eh? well i bet that doesn't rub salt into your wounds! they are an absolute waste of space sometimes, i have a friend who has the same trouble with her Ex and their children. He's had 6 holidays this year and shes had none! Weather they mean to or not they can be real A holes at times. At least you've had a nice relaxing day instead, I'm sure you can get them shoes on soon haha! 

Hope all is well xx xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well she arrived as planned  Onwards and upwards to next month! 

How about you Son?

xxxx


----------

